# Acronyms & Abbreviations of The CAF



## tinman (30 Aug 2000)

I have recently come across several (WW2) terms and acronyms that have got me stumped. Any help is appreciated.

ROR
TOET
TEWT
C.B.‘d

Fatigue (not in reference to uniform, but some form of work or ‘duty‘?)

Parade (‘Morning Parade‘, ‘Church Parade‘, etc. A common term, but I can‘t figure out exactly what it means)

Power of Command (a commander exerting his influence?)

Thanks.

Martin Schenkel


----------



## Bill Alexander (30 Aug 2000)

Hi Martin:
TOET Tests of elementary training were tests administered to soldiers to measure the actual level of basic training they had achieved. Drill, field craft, weapons etc.
TEWT Tactical Exercise Without Troops, military exercises that officers and sometimes senior nco‘s conduct without actually moving troops on the ground. (Map, radio, or sandtable exercises involving only officers / senior nco‘s)
C.B‘d. Confined to barracks, a form of discipline where those involved can‘t leave their quarters.
Fatigue: a job or task assigned to a soldier or work party, usually beyond the regular daily tasks.
Parade: an official mandated event of a military unit where all must attend, unless officially excused. Example Morning parade: usually a roll call, an inspection of troops and communication of important information, eg training, upcoming events etc. Most parades are purpose oriented eg pay, swim, church, etc. 
Power of Command: The powers given to an appointment, eg an RSM is a WOI, but the appointment of RSM gives the individual in that position the power, not his rank. Another example, a Coy commander has certain powers specific to the appointment, but the rank of a coy commander may be Major, Captain, or in some situations, a Lieut.


----------



## Mr Magoo (30 Aug 2000)

ROR is the Regimental Orderly Room, the main administrative 
office of a unit.  It‘s directed by the Unit Adjutant and run 
by the Regimental Chief Clerk.

The ROR takes care of all personnel administration: posting 
pers in, and out, management of pers files, promotions, 
memorandums, letters, paperwork, and so on.


----------



## Marek (20 Jul 2003)

Hey just thought these would be good to know for anyone who wonders what we‘re all talking about when we use abbreviations. Or in Abbreviated form: HJTTWBGTKFAWWWWATAWWUA

Abbreviations from Defence Plan 2001 (DND/CF) 

List of Abbreviations Page LA-1
LIST OF ABBREVIATIONS

LOA List of Abbreviations   
AAD Area Air Defence
ABM Anti-Ballistic Missile
ACCS Air Communications and Command Squadron
ACP Aid of the Civil Power
ACV Arms Control Verification
ALSC Afloat Logistics and Sealift Capability
AOR Auxiliary Oiler Replenishment
APC Armoured Personnel Carrier
ADM(FIN CS) Assistant Deputy Minister (Finance and Corporate Services)
ADM(IE) Assistant Deputy Minister (Infrastructure and Environment)
ADM(IM) Assistant Deputy Minister (Information Management)
ADM(MAT) Assistant Deputy Minister (Materiel)
ADM(HR-MIL) Assistant Deputy Minister (Human Resources-Military)
ADM(HR-CIV) Assistant Deputy Minister (Human Resources-Civilian)
ADM(POL) Assistant Deputy Minister (Policy)
ADM(S&T) Assistant Deputy Minister (Science & Technology)
AEW Airborne Early Warning
AFC Armed Forces Council
AFCCIS Air Force Command and Control Information System
ARLU Annual Reference Level Update
ASC Advanced Surgical Centre
ASD Alternative Service Delivery
ATL Advanced Training List
$BY Budget-Year Dollar
BP Business Plan
BTL Basic Training List
C˛ Command and Control
C4ISR Command, Control, Communications, Computers,
Intelligence Surveillance & Reconnaissance
CADRE Command & Control and Area Air Defence Replacement
CANMILSATCOM Canadian Military Satellite Communications
CANUS Canada-United States
CAP Career Assignment Program
CAS Chief of the Air Staff
CASARA Civil Aviation Search and Rescue Association
CCMD Canadian Centre for Management Development
CCO Canadian Cadet Organizations
CCO/CIC Canadian Cadet Organization/Cadet Instructors Cadre
CCU Commodore Convoy Unit
CDS Chief of the Defence Staff
CEP Corporate Environmental Program
CF Canadian Forces
CFB Canadian Forces Base
CFCS Canadian Forces Command System
CFEC Canadian Forces Experimentation Centre
DEFENCE PLAN 2001
List of Abbreviations Page LA-2
CFGB Canadian Forces Grievance Board
CFHA Canadian Forces Housing Agency
CFIOG Canadian Forces Information Operation Group
CFNA Canadian Forces Northern Area
CFNBC Canadian Forces Nuclear Biological Chemical
CFNCIU Canadian Forces National Counter Intelligence Unit
CFRETS Canadian Forces Recruitment, Education and Training
Systems
CFMWC Canadian Forces Maritime Warfare Centre
CFRGHQ Canadian Forces Recruiting Group Headquarters
CFS Canadian Forces Station
CFSRS Canadian Forces Supplementary Radio System
CFSU Canadian Forces Support Unit
CHRA Canadian Human Rights Act
CHRC Canadian Human Rights Commission
CI Communications Intelligence
CLC Canada Labour Code
CLS Chief of the Land Staff
CMG Canadian Medical Group
CMJ Chief of Military Judges
CMS Chief of the Maritime Staff
CND Computer Network Defence
COE Concept of Employment
C Res & Cdts Chief Reserves and Cadets
CRS Chief Review Services
CSE Communications Security Establishment
CSG Canadian Support Group
CSS Combat Service Support
CT Counter Terrorism
CUC Common User Corp
DART Disaster Assistance Response Team
DB Director Budget
DCDS Deputy Chief of the Defence Staff
DDA Director Defence Analysis
DDH Helicopter Carrying Destroyer
DFAIT Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade
DFO Department of Fisheries And Oceans
DGHS Director General Health Services
DGMC Director General Military Careers
DGMHRPP Director General Military Human Resource Policy and
Planning
DGMRS Director General Management Renewal Services
DGNS Director General Nuclear Safety
DGPA Director General Public Affairs
DGSP Director General Strategic Planning
DIHRS Defence Integrated Human Resources System
DIN Defence Information Network
DEFENCE PLAN 2001
List of Abbreviations Page LA-3
DM Deputy Minister
DMC Defence Management Committee
DMS Defence Management System
DND Department of National Defence
DND/CF LA Department of National Defence/Canadian Forces Legal
Advisor
DP Defence Plan
DPG Defence Planning Guidance
DSP Defence Services Program
DWAN Defence Wide Area Network
ECS Environmental Chief of Staff
EE Employment Equity
EMS Expenditure Management System
EPA Effective Project Approval
EPC Emergency Preparedness Canada
EPM Equipment Program Management
EW Electronic Warfare
FAA Financial Administration Act
FFH Helicopter Carrying Frigate
FMAS Financial and Managerial Accounting System
FORD Financial Officer Recruitment and Development
FY Fiscal Year
GDP Gross Domestic Product
HLVW Heavy Logistics Vehicle Wheeled
HMCS Her Majestyâ€™s Canadian Ship
HQ Headquarters
HR Human Resources
IIE Integrated Information Environment
IMAC Information Management Advisory Committee
IMI Information Management Infrastructure
IO Information Operations
IOCC Information Operations Coordination Cell
IP Information Protection
IRF Immediate Reaction Forces
ISR Intelligence, Surveillance & Reconnaissance
JAG Judge Advocate General
JC2IS Joint Command and Control Information System
JFHQ Joint Force Headquarters
JOG Joint Operations Group
JTF Joint Task Force
JTF HQ Joint Task Force Headquarters
JSG HQ Joint Support Group Headquarters
JSP Joint Space Project
LAV Light Armoured Vehicle
LFC Land Force Command
LFCS Land Forces Command System
LFDTS Land Forces Doctrine and Training System
DEFENCE PLAN 2001
List of Abbreviations Page LA-4
LFIS Land Forces Information System
LTCP Long Term Capital Plan
LSVW Light Support Vehicle Wheeled
MARCOM Maritime Command
MARLANT Maritime Forces Atlantic
MARPAC Maritime Forces Pacific
MASIS Materiel Acquisition Support Information System
MCF Main Contingency Force
MCDV Maritime Coastal Defence Vessel
MCOIN Maritime Command Information Network
MetOC Meteorological and Oceanographic
MLVW Medium Logistics Vehicle Wheeled
MND Minister of National Defence
MOS Military Occupation Structure
MOU Memorandum of Understanding
MPCC Military Police Complaints Commission
MR Miscellaneous Requirements
MSA Maritime Support Auxiliary
MSP Munition Supply Program
MTAP Military Training Assistance Program
NATO North Atlantic Treaty Organization
NAVRES HQ Naval Reserve Headquarters
NBCD Nuclear Biological Chemical Defence
NDCC National Defence Command Centre
NDHQ National Defence Headquarters
NDOL National Defence On-Line
NER Nuclear Emergency Response
NFTC NATO Flying Training In Canada
NGO Non-Governmental Organization
NIS National Investigation Service
NLU National Level Unit
NORAD North American Aerospace Defence
NORAD OUTCAN North American Aerospace Defence Outside Canada
NP National Procurement
NSS National Search and Rescue Secretariat
O&M Operations and Maintenance
OAG Office of the Auditor General
OCI Office of Collateral Interest
OGD Other Government Department
OL Official Languages
OOTW Operations Other Than War
OPI Office of Primary Interest
P RES Primary Reserve
PCO Privy Council Office
PDOC Personnel Development Oversight Committee
PGM Program Guidance Memorandum
PMB Program Management Board
DEFENCE PLAN 2001
PMF Performance Measurement Framework
PMO Project Management Office
PMSL Project Management Source List
PPA Preliminary Project Approval
PRAS Planning, Reporting and Accountability Structure
PSC Public Service Commission
PSEA Public Service Employment Act
PSER Public Service Employment Regulations
PSSRA Public Service Staff Relations Act
PSSRB Public Service Staff Relations Board
PWGSC Public Works and Government Services Canada
PY Person-Year
QOL Quality of Life
R&D Research and Development
RAMS Realty Asset Management System
RAME Realty Asset Measurement and Evaluation
RASP Realty Asset Strategic Plan
RCC Rescue Coordination Centre
RCMP Royal Canadian Mounted Police
RMA Revolution in Military Affairs
S&T Science and Technology
SAR Search and Rescue
SCP Strategic Capabilities Plan
SCONDVA Standing Committee On National Defence And Veterans
Affairs
SDS Sustainable Development Strategy
SEMC Strategic Environmental Management Committee
SHIRBRIG Standby High Readiness Brigade
SLA Service Level Agreement
SNFL Standing Naval Forces Atlantic
SRR Supplementary Ready Reserve
SSK Diesel Submarine
SSSR Site Support Services Review
STANAVFORLANT Standing Naval Forces Atlantic
STANAVFORMED Standing Naval Forces-Mediterranean
SWE Salary Wage Envelope
TB Treasury Board
TBC To Be Confirmed
TBS Treasury Board Secretariat
TLN The Leadership Network
UN United Nations
UNSAS United Nations Standby Arrangement System
VCDS Vice Chief Of The Defence Staff
VLLAD Very Low Level Air Defence
WMD Weapons Of Mass Destruction

CANADIANFORCESCA USER SUBMITTED GLOSSARY

RORO - Roll on, Roll Off Capability
FFL - Corvette
BOHICA- Bend Over Here It Comes Again 
SNAFU= situation normal all ****** up.
SNARFU= situation normal already really ****** up.
C-7A1 = M16A2
C-8 = CAR
C-9 = minimi light machine gun 5.56mm
C-6 = FN Mag 58 general purpose machine gun(GPMG)
7.62mm
M203 = a C-7A1 with a 40mm grenade launcher. 
SAM=Surface to Air Missile
RPG=Rocket Propelled Grenade 
Pointy head= officer
man with the bars=officer
brass= officers
higher= officers
Track= M113
Bus= M113 or LAV III
battle taxi= APC
Wog = any non combat trades person.
leg= any non jumper
C/S = call sign
MBT =main battle tank
apc = armour personal carrier.
fast air = jets
HE = high explosive
HEAT = high explosive anti tank
M-72 =light wieght anti tank launcher
84= 84mm anti tank gun portable
REMF= american term ....rear area mother f*cker
bear *** = jump with no gear....
bullet launcher= rifle


----------



## Spr.Earl (20 Jul 2003)

Marek,
REMF = Rear Echelon Mother F‘er!


----------



## Marauder (20 Jul 2003)

Christ, with all those Asst Deputy Ministers and Directors of and sub-sub committes, it‘s no **** wonder there‘s no money left for bullets and gas for the carriers at the platoon level.

I think NDHQ came into being because the comm-a‘nists had some KGB type snap photos of Treadau (rest his black little soul) busting off some action on the side in some seedy hotel room and then blackmailed him. What better way to hobble an armed forces than to get it to starve itself from the head down?


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jul 2003)

Sad thing is that doesnt even cover all the insane little acronyms we use.


----------



## Spr.Earl (20 Jul 2003)

Marauder,
The sad thing is those little 8 Ignoranus‘who are sarounded by Bozone and are collecting, collectivly over a $1,000,000 a year!!! in salaries and exspence‘s!!!!!!!!!

Bozone = (n.):The substance surrounding stupid people that stop‘s bright ideas from penetrating.

Ignoranus =  :A person who‘s both stupid and an ***hole.


----------



## Marek (22 Jul 2003)

OH Yah Guys Feel Free To Post Your own Acronyms or Abbreviations. I was Wondering If A Mod could make this so it wouldnt need to be bumped all the time..... Im looking at you doug!


----------



## pegged (18 Mar 2004)

Is there a list somewhere of all the acronyms in the Canadian Army? Perhaps one that‘s been compiled.
I know a lot of them but there‘s some I run across that I don‘t know and I don‘t want to be posting every time I see one, asking what it is.

If there‘s no resource to look at, I guess I‘m SOL eh =p.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 Mar 2004)

The following link contains some acronyms but mostly slang  Forces Slang


----------



## Yes Man (23 Mar 2004)

This does not really have to do with your post but I think they should ban acronyms in the recruiting form and also at the recruiting centers.  It makes it way too hard to learn what is going on.


----------



## Tyrnagog (23 Mar 2004)

Yes Man... I really hope you are being sarcastic...


----------



## bossi (23 Mar 2004)

There‘s an official CF publication, but I can‘t remember the name/number right now - I‘ll have to get back to you ...


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Mar 2004)

The old publication was called the Manual of Abbreviations. I‘m not even sure if it‘s been kept up to date, I haven‘t seen one in years. A search of the net brought up the following; they cover different levels of the administration, and certainly won‘t cover everything. 

 http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/logbranch/handbook/Volume1/Annexr_e.htm   
 http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/reports/mmcc/monitor_com/eng/annex3_e.htm  

   http://www.regions.cadets.forces.gc.ca/pac/1922army/trg/abb-acr1.pdf  

 http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/DGSP/dmsmanual/abbreviations/intro_e.asp  

Perhaps we need to run a thread where participants can toss in the unknown acronyms and responders can define them. Like the History Question thread, we don‘t need a new thread for each entry.

Mike


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Apr 2004)

If anyone is still looking for it, I have found an electronic copy of the Manual of Abbreviations as well as a fairly long word document of current CF abbreviations. Contact me by e-mail and I will forward either or both files in a zipped form on request, the archives are still quite large (624 and 202 Kb, respectively).


----------



## sgt_mandal (1 Jul 2004)

I was just thinking, there are a hell of a lot of abbreviations in the military and anyone who might be seeing these message boreds for teh first time would get confused easily. Maybe we can create a refference thread for anyone who wants to post a few abbreviations and their "expanded for" lol so that possible new recruits would know a thing or two or anyone who might stumble across it for some reason. I'll start off with a few:

CO - Commanding officer
DCO - Deputy Commanding Officer
TrgO - Training Officer

NDHQ - National Defence HeadQuarters

RCACS  -  Royal Candadian Air Cadet Squadron
RCACC - Royal Canidian Army Cadet Corps
RCSCC - Royal Canadian Sea Cadet Corps

WO1 - Warrant Officer 1st class
WO2 - Warrant officer 2nd Class
FSGT - Flight Sargeant
SGT - Sargeant
CPL - Corporal
LAC - Leading Air Cadet (Leading Air Craftsman/Air Craftswoman)
PV T - Private

I know it's very cadetish but i'ts just to get the ball rolling


----------



## rdschultz (1 Jul 2004)

http://www.ece.ualberta.ca/~rschultz/A-AD-121-F01-JX-00_-_CF_Manual_of_Abbreviations.pdf


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Dec 2004)

*Abbreviations and Acronyms.* 

*Ranks*


Pte      Private      -      OS      Ordinary Seaman      -            Gnr       Gunner   (Pte in the Artillery)      -      AB      Able Seaman      -      Spr      Sapper (Pte in the Cbt Engr)Cpl      Corporal      -      LS      Leading Seaman      -      Bdr      Bombardier     (Cpl in the Artillery)MCpl      Master Corporal      -      MS      Master Seaman      -      MBdr      Master Bombardier      (MCpl in the Artillery)Sgt      Sergeant      -      PO 2      Petty Officer 2nd class      -            WO      Warrant Officer      -      PO 1      Petty Officer 1st class      -              MWO      Master Warrant Officer      -      CPO 2      Chief Petty Officer   2nd class       -              CWO      Chief Warrant Officer      -      CPO 1      Chief Petty Officer 1st class      -             



OCdt      Officer Cadet      -      NCdt       Naval Cadet2Lt      Second Lieutenant      -      A/SLt      Acting Sub-LieutenantLt      Lieutenant      -      SLt       Sub-LieutenantCapt      Captain      -      Lt(N)      Lieutenant (Navy)Maj       Major      -      LCdr         Lieutenant CommanderLCol       Lieutenant Colonel      -      Cdr       CommanderCol      Colonel      -      Capt(N)      Captain (Navy)BGen      Brigadier General      -      Cmdre      CommodoreMGen      Major General      -      RAdm      Rear-AdmiralLGen      Lieutenant General      -      VAdm      Vice-AdmiralGen       General      -      Adm      Admiral
            
*Others*

2IC        Second-in-Command
404s        DND 404 (Military Driver's License)


ADM     Assistant Deputy Minister
Adm        Administration
AFC     Armed Forces Council
Artillery Stuff:
ATI     Access to Information Act
AVGP      Armoured Vehicle General Purpose (Grizzly, Cougar and Bison)


BC      Battery Commander
Bde      Brigade
BF         Bring Forward (placed on a document with date the Clerk is to bring it back from the files)
BFA      Blank Firing Attachment
BG      Battle Group
BK      Battery Captain
BMQ        Basic Military Qualification
Bn        Battalion
BOR      Battalion Orderly Room
BOS        Battalion Orderly Sergeant
BPSO     Base Personnel Selection Office
BQMS      Battery Quartermaster Sergeant
BSM      Battery Sergeant Major
Bty      Battery

C&P        Counselling and Probation
CADPAT      Canadian Disruptive Pattern
CANFORGEN     Canadian Forces General Order
CAR     Canadian Airborne Regiment
CAS     Chief of the Air Staff
CBG        Canadian Brigade Group
CDS     Chief of the Defence Staff
CEF        Canadian Expeditionary Force (1914-1919)
CF     Canadian Forces
CF 98        Canadian Forces form #98 - Report on Injuries
CFAO     Canadian Forces Administrative Order
CFCSC     Canadian Forces Command and Staff College (located in Toronto)
CFHA      Canadian Forces Housing Agency
CFNIS     Canadian Forces National Investigation Service
CFP     Canadian Forces Publication
CFPAS     Canadian Forces Personnel Appraisal System
CFR        Commissioning From the Ranks
CFRC      Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre
CFRETS     Canadian Forces Recruiting, Education and Training System
CFSD        Canadian Forces Supply Depot
CFSEME        Canadian Forces School of Electrical and Mechanical Engineering
CFTO      Canadian Forces Technical Order
CHAP     Cadet Harassment and Abuse Prevention
CHRC     Canadian Human Rights Commission
CIC     Cadet Instructor Cadre
CLFCSC     Canadian Land Force Command and Staff College (located in Kingston)
CLS     Chief of the Land Staff
CMBG        Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group
CO     Commanding Officer
COA        Course of Action
COS        Change of Strength
COS        Chief of Staff
COS        Company Orderly Sergeany
Coy        Company
CP      Command Post
CQMS      Company Quartermaster Sergeant
CRB     Career Review Board
CSIS     Canadian Security and Intelligence Service
CSM        Company Sergeant Major
CT         Component Transfer
CTP        Course Training Plan
CTS        Clothe The Soldier

DAOD     Defence Administrative Order and Directive
DCDS     Deputy Chief of the Defence Staff
DCO      Deputy Commanding Officer
DCOS      Deputy Chief of Staff
DDH        Destroyer, Helicopter carrying
DEO        Direct Entry Officer
DEU         Distinctive Environmental Uniform
DGMC     Director General (Military Careers)
DGPA     Director General (Public Affairs)
DGRC     Director General (Reserves and Cadets)
DGSP     Director General (Strategic Planning)
DHH        Directorate of History and Heritage
DI      Daily Inspection (vehicle)
DIN     Defence Information Network
DISO     Defence Information Services Organization
DM     Deputy Minister
DND     Department of National Defence
DO      Duty Officer
DP     Development Period
DPM     Deputy Provost Marshal
DRET     Directorate of Recruiting, Education and Training
DSM         Drill Sergeant Major
DVA        Department of Veteran Affairs

ED & T        Exempt From Drill and Training
EIS         Equipment Issue Scale
ELOC      Essential Level of Capability
EO      Enabling Objective

F & E        Furniture and Effects
FFH        Frigate, Helicopter equipped
FHP        Force Health Protection
Fin        Financial
Fin O      Financial Officer
FOA      Field Operations Allowance
FOO      Forward Observation Officer



HHT        House Hunting Trip
HLVW      Heavy Logistics Vehicle Wheeled
HMCS      Her Majesty's Canadian Ship
HQ     Headquarters
HR      Human Resources (ie... HR (Mil)- Military, HR (Civ)- Civiliian

IAW        In Accordance With (reference)
IE     Intermediate Engagement
ISCC      Infantry Section Commander's Course
ISTAR        Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition and Reconnaissance

JAG     Judge Advocate General
JFHQ     Joint Force Headquarters
JTF2     Joint Task Force 2


LEME      Land Electrical and Mechanical Engineering
LFA        Land Force Area
LFAA      Land Force Atlantic Area
LFC     Land Force Command
LFCA      Land Force Central Area
LFDTS     Land Forces Doctrine and Training System
LFRR     Land Force Reserve Restructure
LFWA      Land Force Western Area
LOAC     Law of Armed Conflict
LP                 Listening Post
LSVW      Light Support Vehicle Wheeled


MARCOM   Maritime Command
MCC     Military Career Counsellor
MCDV     Maritime Coastal Defence Vessel
MFRC      Military Family Resource Centre
MIO      Maritime Interdiction Operations
MIR        Medical Inspection Room
MLOC        Minimum Level of Capability
MLVW      Medium Logistics Vehicle Wheeled
MND     Minister of National Defence
MOC     Military Occupation Code
MOU     Memorandum of Understanding
MP     Military Police
MPCC     Military Police Complaints Commission
MPI        Mean Point of Impact
MSE        Mobile Support Equipment
MTAP      Military Training Assistance Program

NATO     North Atlantic Treaty Organization
NCO/NCM     Non-Commissioned Officers/Non-Commissioned Members
NDA     National Defence Act
NDHQ     National Defence Headquarters
NDOC     National Defence Operations Centre
NEO     New Entry Officer
NES        Non-Effective Strength
NGO     Non Governmental Organization
NIS     National Investigation Service
NIS        National Investigation Service
NJTP     National Joint Training Plan
NPF        Non Public Funds
NSSC     National Security Studies Course


OGS     Officer General Specifications
OP     Observation Post
Op     Operation
OPDP     Officer Professional Development Program
OPI        Office of Primary Interest
OPME      Officer Professional Military Education
OPV      Offshore Patrol Vessel
Ops O      Operations Officer
OR        Orderly Room


P & A      Pay and Allowances
P Res     Primary Reserve
PA      Put Away (as instructed to a Clerk in a minute to file a document)
PD     Professional Development
PDC     Professional Development Council
PER     Personnel Evaluation Report
pl         Platoon
PLD        Post Living Differential
PLQ        Primary Leadership Qualification
PMed      Preventive Medicine (NOTE IT IS NOT PreMed or PrevMed!!!!)
PMQ      Permanent Married Quarters
PO      Performance Objective
PRB      Performance Review Board
PSA      Personnel Support Agency
PSO      Personnel Selection Officer


QL        Qualification Level
QM         Quartermaster
QMSI      Quartermaster Sergeant Instructor
QOL     Quality of Life
QOLPMO     Quality of Life Project Management Office
QOLSRB     Quality of Life Senior Review Board
QR&O     Queen's Regulations and Orders

R & Q      Rations and Quarters
RETP     Reserve Entry Training Program
RIIP     Reserve Integrated Information Project
RMC     Royal Military College
ROE     Rules of Engagement
ROTP     Regular Officer Training Plan
RSM        Regimental Sergeant Major
RSO        Range Safety Officer
RSS      Reg F Support Staff
RTU        Returned To Unit
RV        Rendezvous point on patrol
RW        Recorded Warning

SAV        Staff Assistance Visit
SCONDVA     Standing Committee on National Defence and Veterans Affairs
SCRR     Special Commission on the Restructuring of the Reserves
SFOR     Stabilization Force
SHARP     Standard for Harassment and Racism Prevention
SIU     Special Investigation Unit
SIV     Staff Inspection Visits
Sp        Support
Spr        Sapper
SQ        Soldier Qualification
SQFT        Secteur du Québec de la Force terrestre

TD      Temporary Duty
TL        Trade Level (obsolete term for course training levels, ex. TL 2, TL 3 ...)
TOS     Terms of Service
TP      Training Plan
TQ        Trade Qualification (obsolete term for course training levels, ex. TQ 2, TQ 3 ...)
Trg        Training
Trg O      Training Officer

UMS      Unit Medical Section

VAC         Veterans Affairs Canada
VCDS     Vice Chief of the Defence Staff
VFS        Verification of Former Service


Note: A publicly editable version of this list is available in the Army.ca Wiki: http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Abbreviations


----------



## CrimsonSeil (21 Dec 2004)

THANK YOU!!!  ;D
Wondering is there a acronym for cadet? cdt?

(According to the CF Manual of Abbreviations, there is no official abbreviation for "Cadet". - M. OLeary)


----------



## chrisp1j (22 Dec 2004)

-CTS-Clothe The Soldier (though some will argue its meaning to be otherwise)

-CFRC-Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre

-The rank abbreviations en Francais (such as Sdt=Soldat=Private)

-Unit abbreviations 

With more input/exposure, this could become a handy resource.

(If someone compiles the full list of Franco rank abbreviations, I will add them. For unit titles, we can start a separate post in the thread, since they would tend to bulk out the present one. - M. O'Leary)


----------



## McG (1 Jan 2005)

Does anyone recall the official abbreviation for manoeuvre?

(No abbreviation for manoeuvre is listed in the Manual of Abbreviations. - M. O'Leary)


----------



## brin11 (16 Jan 2005)

IMHO - In My Humble Opinion


WWW and other acronyms can be searched for here (among other sites, of course):
http://www.acronymsearch.com/


----------



## bob the piper (31 Jan 2005)

BOTC = Basic Officer Training Course

What is BOTP?


----------



## chrisf (31 Jan 2005)

Basic Officer Training Program


----------



## dan476 (9 Feb 2005)

what does EIS stand for?
thank you


----------



## Fraser.g (9 Feb 2005)

CFMG 

Canadian Forces Medical Group


----------



## bossi (10 Feb 2005)

Heard another useful one this afternoon:

SEP = Somebody Else's Problem, a.k.a. THTH = Too Hard/Hot To Handle


----------



## Fraser.g (10 Feb 2005)

DILLIGAF

Do I look Like I Give A F**k

Not official but I like it.


----------



## bridges (11 Feb 2005)

Thanks for remembering we medical branch folks!  CFMG changed names last year - it is now Canadian Forces Health Services Group (CF H Svcs Gp).

En français:  (le) Groupe des services de santé des forces canadiennes (Gp Svc S FC).

The ref is:  DGSP 005 141200Z May 04.


----------



## hockeysgal (11 Feb 2005)

Here are the franco rank abbreviations

soldat - sdt
caporal - cpl
caporal chef - capc
sergent - sgt
adjudant - adj
adjudant maitre - adjm
adjudant chef - adjc
élève officier - élof
sous-lieutenant - slt
lieutenant - lt
capitaine - capt
major - maj
lieutenant colonel - lcol
colonel - col
brigadier-général - bgén
major-général - mgén
lieutenant-général - lgén
général - gén

they can be found on the official army website
http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/Francais/1_6_1.asp?FlashEnabled=1&


----------



## bridges (11 Feb 2005)

All of the rank abbreviations, English and French, including Navy ranks, can be found on this DIN site and on the equivalent internet sites:

http://dcds.mil.ca/exec/dcds/pages/transRank_e.asp

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/insignia/nava_e.htm

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/insignia/nava_f.htm


----------



## Dark_Soldier (11 Feb 2005)

FFO - Full fighting order


----------



## someguyincanada (13 Feb 2005)

MO - Miltary Operation


----------



## Ralph Wigum (13 Feb 2005)

Heres a good one that I like FUBAR F***ed Up Beyond All Recognition that is one of my personal favourites ;D


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2005)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> DILLIGAF
> 
> Do I look Like I Give A F**k
> 
> Not official but I like it.


Thats from Kevin Wilson.


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2005)

B.O.H.I.C.A. or adopt the postion


----------



## scm77 (18 Feb 2005)

What about "3VP" I know (or atleast I think I know) that its is another name for 3PPCLI (I'm guessing there is 1 and 2 VP as well) but what does it stand for?

Thanks.


----------



## Fraser.g (18 Feb 2005)

Ahhh Sapper,

I knew you had taist





			
				Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Thats from Kevin Wilson.


----------



## dangerboy (18 Feb 2005)

3VP is a short form for 3 PPCLI, and there is a 1st BN and 2nd BN.  The VP comes from the centre of the capbadge which has the initials VP, which stands for Victoria Patricia


----------



## Redeye (5 Mar 2005)

Seil said:
			
		

> Wonder what "recce" means. All I found out that its advanced courses or something. Not sure if its a abbreviation or a word in the army thanks   :



Recce = short form for Reconnaissance


----------



## axeman (29 Mar 2005)

equipment issue standard
or extra included s##t


----------



## Dark_Soldier (29 Mar 2005)

ALso,
Extra Infantry S##t


----------



## McG (14 Jul 2005)

TMST - Theater Mission Specific Training ( replaced by TMSBP)
TMSBP - Theater Mission Specific Battle Procedure
TF - Task Force
JTF - Joint Task Force
Sqn - Squadron
Tp - Troop
Hy - heavy
Cbt Tm - Combat Team
EOD - Explosive Ordenace Disposal
CMD - Conventional Munitions Disposal
Engr - Engineer


----------



## sjm (15 Jul 2005)

FOO is out, FEO is in "Fire Effects Observer" or Fire Effects Officer" could be either depending on your audience.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Jul 2005)

BOHICA= Bend Over, Here It Comes Again
IDGAF= I Don't Give A F***

 ;D Kat


----------



## mcnutt_p (15 Jul 2005)

Here's one not on the rank listing

Tpr- (Pte in the Armd)

McNutt


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Jul 2005)

mcnutt_p said:
			
		

> Here's one not on the rank listing
> 
> Tpr- (Pte in the Armd)
> 
> McNutt



And the Airborne.


----------



## mcnutt_p (15 Jul 2005)

AAP-   Anti Armour Platoon
SPSS- Spare Parts Supply Section

McNutt


----------



## dutchie (15 Jul 2005)

There's also a three-letter acronym for a three-letter acronym - TLA. I found that endlessly amusing when I saw it in print in a CF document somewhere.


----------



## Acorn (15 Jul 2005)

GAFF - Give a F**k Factor as in: "when my GAFF bottoms out I'm pulling the pin."
FIDO - F**k It and Drive On
LLPF - a useful acronym for HUMINT reporting - Liar, Liar, Pants on Fire

Acorn


----------



## Brad Sallows (15 Jul 2005)

Old MacDonald had some kit...

E. I. E. I. S.


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Jul 2005)

SALY and SALT - Sames as Last Year/Last Time.  Particularly apropos when HQ wienies drags out the MO Summer FTX, CF Day or Ironman admin instr and forget to change the dates in Annex headers.


----------



## hockeysgal (22 Aug 2005)

What does LHQ stand for?


----------



## McG (22 Aug 2005)

Local Headquarters.  It is an Army Cadet term.


----------



## dan-o-mac (28 Aug 2005)

Couldn't seem to find this one on the forum and did a google and found this result, I hope its correct.

OD = Officer Designature

Dan


----------



## WogCpl (28 Aug 2005)

Olive drab?
Hoe about EIS
Extra Infantry S*it


----------



## medicineman (29 Aug 2005)

MO - Medical Officer OR Military Observer
NO - Nursing Officer
HCA - Health Care Administrator
HSO - Health Services Officer
CRIS - Cranio-Rectal Insertion Syndrome



MM - Medicineman (me)


----------



## Gunnar (29 Aug 2005)

Probably the wrong thread, but since the additions have not been deleted and added to the original post, I figured I'd ask here...

What is the difference between CO and OC?  US/Canadian, or is there a rank difference as well?

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2005)

CO = Commanding Officer (of a Unit)

OC = Officer Commanding (of a Sub Unit)

You have the CO of the Bn and the OC's of the Coys.

Comd = Commander (of a formation)

The OCs report to the COs and the COs report to the Comd (ie. Comd 2 CMBG)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Oct 2005)

Don't forget, you can add acronyms to the Army.ca Military Terms Database.


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 Oct 2005)

i don't think you have these ones

FEBA = Forward Edge of Battle Area
OBUA = Operations in Built Up Areas
HATS = Hull, Armament, Turret, Suspension
GIP = Grid Intersecting Point
LASER = Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation
AFV = Armored Fighting Vehicle
TAC = Tactical     
3BW =  3 Block War
GWOT = Global War On Terror
COIN = Counter-Insurgency Operations 
SASO = Stability & Support Ops
3D's = Defense/ Diplomacy/ Development


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Oct 2005)

http://army.ca/words/?function=add


----------



## TN2IC (15 Oct 2005)

Might I just add a new one now...

It's a replacement for NBC... it came from my CO... which he said it came from Ottawa...

it's CBRN


Chemical, Biological, Radiological and Nuclear Counter Measures...

I only know this cause the CO wanted me to teach this on ELOC training than NBC.... meh... whatever... same stuff.


----------



## Fraser.g (16 Oct 2005)

Its not an abbreviation nor an acronym but I still like it.

If you have a concern you can call:

1- 800- 942-2222

If you spell it out its 1-800 Whaaaaa!

You keep pressing the 2 until some one picks up...they are the ones that care.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Jul 2006)

http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Abbreviations

A new page on the wiki for abbreviations - seems to me to be a perfect place for this material and any new additions.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jul 2006)

Nice work, thanks!


----------



## Hopkins (10 Jul 2006)

Not sure if this is a correct acronym but it's how myself and others see it

CSOR - Canadian Special Operations Regiment


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Jul 2006)

Pleaase feel free to add/edit aconyms in the wiki directly if you have the information. Any registered member with 10 posts and 3 hours here can make their own edits.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## GAP (10 Jul 2006)

Great idea and fantastic work by those who laid it all out...I'm not familiar with Canadian terminology, so it helps me avoid looking like any more of a fool than I am.....(did I say that??...oops)


----------



## McG (9 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Don't forget, you can add acronyms to the Army.ca Military Terms Database.


and also to the wiki: http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Canadian_Military_Acronyms


----------



## Acornboy (26 Nov 2006)

The Intelligence Branch and its personnel have a number of abbreviations associated with it/them:

The Intelligence Branch is the "Int Branch";

An Intelligence Officer is an "Int O";

An Intelligence Operator (i.e. a NCM) is an "Int Op";

The term Intelligence is "Int".  

Note:  Intelligence has historically had the abbreviation of "Int" in the United Kingdom and, by extention, the British Commonwealth countries.  There has been a tendancy among Canadians over the last few years to use the US abbreviation "Intel".  This is incorrect and generally drives Int Branch personnel crazy.  It is a poor habit, that can generally been traced to Air Force personnel who work in/with/for NORAD.  The shoulder flash worn by Canadian Army Intelligence personnel reads "Int".  This is the proper term.


----------



## ARazor (8 Dec 2006)

GAFF - "Give A **** Factor"
FUBIJAR - "**** Off Buddy I'm Just A Reservist"


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2006)

ARazor said:
			
		

> GAFF - "Give A **** Factor"
> FUBIJAR - "**** Off Buddy I'm Just A Reservist"



Wouldn't that be FOBIJAR?


----------



## ARazor (9 Dec 2006)

Yes.

 :-\


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> it's CBRN Chemical, Biological, Radiological and Nuclear Counter Measures...


  

In the age of Terrorism/Counter-terrorism, it is actually CBRNE - Chemical, Biological, Radiological, Nuclear and Explosive.


----------



## CombatMP265 (27 Jun 2007)

S.N.A.F.U. (pron. [Snah - foo]) - Systems/Situation Normal, All F****d Up

As in "How'd things go at the brief?"
        "The usual: SNAFU"


----------



## J.Gaudet (2 Oct 2007)

Below is a small list of Canadian Army Abbreviations/Acronyms (with a few UK acr. too!) Please make additions or debates in your reply. Let's try to stick with abbreviations/acronyms versus slang...

2 IC – 2nd in Command
AA – Anti Aircraft 
AAA – Anti Aircraft Artillery
AAF - Army Airfield
ACAV - Armored Cavalry Assault Vehicle
ADATS - Air Defense Anti-Tank System 
AIRCOM – Air Command (Airforce)
AMV – Advanced Modular Vehicle
AR – Automatic Rifle
ARRC - Associate Royal Red Cross
ASAP - As Soon As Possible 
ASC - Army Service Corps
ASG – Area Support Group
ASU – Area Support Unit
A&T – Administration and Training
ATAM - Air-To-Air Missile 
ATGW – Army Tank Guided Weapon
Att – Attached 
AVF - All-Volunteer Force
AVGP – Armoured Vehicle General Purpose
AWOL – Absent Without Leave
AWACS – Airborne Warning And Control Systems
BAOR – British Army of the Rhine
Bde – Brigade
BDU - Battle-Dress Uniform or Bomb Dummy Units 
BFG – British Forces Germany 
BFPO – British Forces Post Office 
BG – Battle Group 
BGHQ - BattleGroup Headquarters 
BMH – British Military Hospital 
Bn – Battalion 
Bootneck - A Royal Marine Commando 
BOQ - Bachelor Officers' Quarters
BRCS - British Red Cross Society
BRSC - British Rear Support Command
Bty - Battery
CAD – Central Ammunition Depot
Cam – Camouflaged (Camo) 
CANCOM – Canada Command
CANSOFCOM – Canadian Special Operations Forces Command
Cas - Casualty
Casevac - Casualty Evacuation 
CBG – Canadian Brigade Groups
CCP – Casualty Collecting Point
CCS – Casualty Clearing Station 
CEF – Canadian Expeditionary Force 
CEFCOM – Canadian Expeditionary Force Command
CFCS – Canadian Forces Communications System
CFB – Canadian Forces Base
CFE – Canadian Forces Europe
CF H Svcs Gp - Canadian Forces Health Services Group
CFLAWC – Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre
CFMS – Canadian Forces Medical Service
CFSATS - Canadian Forces Small Arms Trainer Simulator
CGS – Chief of the General Staff
CIC - Cadet Instructors Cadre
CinC – Commander in Chief
CITC – Canadian Infantry Training Centre
CME – Canadian Military Engineers
CMGB – Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group
CMTC – Canadian Manoeuvre Training Centre
CP – Command Post
CO – Commanding Officer 
Col – Colonel
Comd – Command or Commander 
Comms Z – Communications Zone 
Compo – Composite Ration (also called comp rat) 
COMSEN – Communications Centre 
Coord – Co-ordinate 
CoS – Chief of Staff 
Coy – Company 
CP – Command Post or Close Protection 
Cpl – Corporal
CPO – Chief Petty Officer (Navy Rank) or Command Pay Office
CQMS – Company Quartermaster Sergeant
CSM – Company Sergeant Major
C Sups – Combat Supplies 
CTC – Canadian Training Centre
CV – Combat Vehicles
CVD – Central Vehicle Depot
CVR (T) or (W) – Combat Vehicle Reconnaissance (Tracked) or (Wheeled)
CW – Chemical Warfare 
CWAC - Canadian Women's Army Corps
CWAC ACCOMM - Canadian Women's Army Corps Accommodations
DCM – Distinguished Conduct Medal
Def – Defence
Det – Detached 
DEW Line – Distant Early Warning Line
DF – Defensive Fire
Dml – Demolition
DND – Department of National Defence
DS - Directing Staff (also called DiStaff) 
DSO - Distinguished Service Order
DTG – Date Time Group 
Ech – Echelon 
EDP – Emergency Defence Plan 
Emb – Embarkation 
EMP - Electro Magnetic Pulse 
En – Enemy 
EOD – Explosive Ordnance Disposal 
Eqpt – Equipment 
ETA – Estimated Time of Arrival 
EW – Electronic Warfare or Early Warning 
Ex – Exercise 
FAC – Forward Air Controller 
FEBA – Forward Edge Battle Area 
FLET – Forward Location Enemy Troops 
FLOT – Forward Location Own Troops 
FMC – Force Mobile Command
Fmm – Formation 
FOB – Forward Operating Base 
FOO – Forward Observation Officer 
FOUO – For Official Use Only
FRT – Forward Repair Team 
FUP – Forming Up Point (or Position) 
GDP – General Defence Plan 
GMC - General Military Course
GOC – General Officer Commanding
GPMG –  General Purpose Machine Gun
GPS – Global Positioning System 
Grunt – Slang Word For An Infantryman 
HAA – Heavy Anti Air
HB – Hostile Battery
HE – High Explosive
HEAT – High Explosive Anti Tank
Hel – Helicopter 
HEMTT – Heavy Expanded Mobility Tactical Truck
HLVW - Heavy Lift Vehicle, Wheeled
HM – Her/His Majesty
HMMWV – High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicle (Humvee)
HVM – Hyper Velocity Missile 
II – Image Intensifier 
Int Sum – Intelligence Summary 
IO – Intelligence Officer 
IR – Individual Reservist 
IS – Internal Security 
ISC – Infantry Section Carrier
IW – Individual Weapon
JFHQ – Joint Forces Headquarters
JHQ – Joint Headquarters
KIA - Killed In Action
LCpl – Lance Corporal
LAC – Light Armoured Vehicle
LdSH (RC) – Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians) 
LFC – Land Force Command (Army)
LFCA TC – Land Forces Central Area Training Centre
LFAA – Land Force Atlantic Area 
LFQA – Land Force Quebec Area 
LFCA – Land Force Central Area 
LFWA – Land Force Western Area 
LFNA – Land Force Northern Area 
LFWATC – Land Force Western Area Training Centre
L of C - Lines of Communications
LO - Liaison Officer
Log - Logistic
LRATGW - Long Range Anti Tank Guided Weapon 
LRSW - Long Range Sniper Weapon
LSDI - Large Scale Deliberate Intervention 
LSVW - Light Support Vehicle, Wheeled
LSW - Light Support Weapon 
LT – Lieutenant
LUP - Lying Up Point 
LVS - Logistics Vehicle System
LZ – Landing Zone
MARCOM – Maritime Command (Navy)
MBT – Main Battle Tank 
MC - Military Cross
MD – Military District
Mech - Mechanised 
Med - Medical 
MFC - Mortar Fire Controller
MLU – Maple Leaf Up
MLVW – Medium Logistic Vehicle, Wheeled
MM - Military Medal
MMEV – Multi-Mission Effects Vehicle
MML – Manual of Military Law 
MO – Medical Officer 
Mob – Mobilisation 
MOD – Ministry of Defence 
Mov O – Movement Order 
MP - Military Police 
Msl - Missile 
MT - Mechanical Transport or Motor Transport
NAAFI - Navy Army and Air Force Institutes 
NATO - North Atlantic Treaty Organization 
NBC - Nuclear Biological and Chemical 
NCO - Non Commissioned Officer 
NOK - Next of Kin 
NORAD – North American Aerospace Defense Command
NTR – Nothing To Report
NYK – Not Yet Known 
OC – Officer Commanding or Officer Cadet
O Group - Order Group
OIC - Officer in Charge
OOTW - Operations Other Than War
OP - Observation Post 
Op O - Operation Order
OPV - Observation Post Vehicle
OR - Other Ranks (Often mistakenly taken to mean Ordinary Ranks) 
OStJ – Officer of the Order of St John 
Or Bat – Order of Battle
Pax – Passengers 
PPCLI – Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
POETS Day - Push Off Early Tomorrow's Saturday
P Info - Public Information
Pl - Platoon
PMQ - Private Married Quarters
POL - Petrol Oil and Lubricants
POM - Potential Officer Material
POW - Prisoner of War or Privately Owned Weapon
PRI – Physical Recreation Instructor
PT – Physical Training
Pte – Private 
QAIMNS - Queen Alexandra's Imperial Military Nursing Service
QHNS - Queen's Honorary Nursing Sister Nurse
QHN - Queen's Honorary Nurse 
QM - Quartermaster
QMG - Quartermaster General 
QMS - Quartermaster Sergeant
QVJI - Queen Victoria's Jubilee Institute
R22eR - Royal 22e Regiment
RAF – Royal Air Force
RAP – Regimental Aid Post or Rocket Assisted Projectile 
RCA – Royal Canadian Artillery
RCAF – Royal Canadian Air Force
RCAMC – Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps
RCD – Royal Canadian Dragoons
RCDC - Royal Canadian Dental Corps
RCHA – Royal Canadian Horse Artillery
RCMP – Royal Canadian Mounted Police
RCN – Royal Canadian Navy
RCR – Royal Canadian Regiment
RCZ – Rear Combat Zone
Recce – Reconnaissance
Regt – Regiment
Rft - Reinforcement
RHQ - Regimental Headquarters
RJDF - Rapid Joint Deployment Force
RMA - Royal Military Academy or Rear Maintenance Area
RMC - Royal Military College
ROE - Rules Of Engagement 
ROTC – Reserve Officer Training Corps
ROTP – Reserve Officer Training Program
ROWPU – Reverse-Osmosis Water Purification Unit
RPG – Rocket Propelled Grenade or Rounds per gun
RSM - Regimental Sergeant Major
RTM - Ready To Move
RTU - Returned or Return to Unit 
RRC - Royal Red Cross
SACUER -Supreme Allied Commander Europe
SADO - Senior Administrative Officer 
SAM – Surface to Air Missile
SatCom – Satellite Communications
SDR – Strategic Defence Review 
SF – Special Forces
Sgt – Sergeant
SHAPE -Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers Europe 
SIB -Special Investigation Branch 
Sit -Situation 
SitRep -Situation Report 
SLR - Self Loading Rifle 
SMG-Sub Machine Gun 
SNCO - Senior Non Commissioned Officer 
SP - Self Propelled or Start Point  or Support
Sqn - Squadron 
Squaddie - Slang Word For A Soldier 
SSM - Surface to Surface Missile 
SSVC - Services Sound and Vision Corporation 
STOL - Short Take Off and Landing 
TA - Territorial Army 
TAB - Tactical Advance to Battle 
Tac - Tactical 
TC – Training Centre
TCP – Traffic Control Point 
TCV – Troop Carrying Vehicle 
Tgt – Target 
Tk – Tank 
TOT – Time On Target 
Tp – Troop 
Tpt – Transport 
Two i/c – Second In Command 
UKMF – United Kingdom Mobile Force 
Unclass – Unclassified 
UNPROFOR - United Nations Protection Force 
UXB - Unexploded Bomb 
U/S - Unserviceable 
VAD - Voluntary Aid Detachment
VC – Victoria Cross
VCDS – Vice Chief of the Defence Staff
VCP – Vehicle Check Point
Veh – Vehicle
WAAC - Women’s Army Auxiliary Corps (UK)
WE - War Establishment 
Wksp - Workshop 
WO - Warrant Officer


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2007)

LAC is not Light Armoured Vehicle..................It is Leading AirCraftsman.

LAV is Light Armoured Vehicle

AFV - Armoured Fighting Vehicle which include the fol:

ACV - Armoured Cavalry Vehicle
AEV - Armoured Engineer Vehicle
ARV - Armoured Recovery Vehicle
APC - Armoured Personnel Carrier
AVLB - Armoured Vehicle Launched Bridge
MICV - Mechanized Infantry/Cavalry Vehicle


----------



## navymich (2 Oct 2007)

J.Gaudet said:
			
		

> Let's try to stick with abbreviations/acronyms versus slang...



Why?  The CF is full of slang terms and acronyms.  Civies and people new to the military (heck, even when you've been around for awhile there are still new ones popping up all of the time!) are going to run into alot of them and will possibly be looking here for an explanation.  Besides, you say that and then in your list you have:



> Squaddie - Slang Word For A Soldier


----------



## J.Gaudet (2 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Why?  The CF is full of slang terms and acronyms.  Civies and people new to the military (heck, even when you've been around for awhile there are still new ones popping up all of the time!) are going to run into alot of them and will possibly be looking here for an explanation.  Besides, you say that and then in your list you have:



Sure, list slangs... just figure we could create an entirely seperate thread just for slangs. And that one was left in there in error.


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Oct 2007)

Not to spoil your fun, or anything, but try here:

http://army.ca/words/?function=showall


Roy


----------



## lawandorder (23 Feb 2008)

Is the term "mike" for minutes an official term?


----------



## axeman (23 Feb 2008)

yes


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Feb 2008)

Law & Order said:
			
		

> Is the term "mike" for minutes an official term?



No


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Feb 2008)

TLA?  Anyone?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Law & Order said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nor is "Mike Mike" an official term for millimeters.

Nor "Kilo Mike" for Kilometers.

So why is everything called M113; M60; M16; M72; M548; M109; M1A2; M67;..........and on and on?



















'Cause it is 'Merican boy, 'Merican.

Same with MIKE MIKE's....................They're 'Merican.


----------



## Jammer (23 Feb 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> TLA?  Anyone?



Trans Llama Airlines??? (With apologies to Monty Python)


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Feb 2008)

TLA = "Three Letter Acronym"

I poo you not.  It's in our official list as a NATO acronym.
Of course, I'm asking for "MLA" to be included, as a "Multi Letter Acronym"

;D


----------



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> TLA = "Three Letter Acronym"
> 
> I poo you not.  It's in our official list as a NATO acronym.
> Of course, I'm asking for "MLA" to be included, as a "Multi Letter Acronym"
> ...



MLA is already taken


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> MLA is already taken


Other than "Member of Legislative Assembly", what does MLA stand for?

(Remember, "MP" means both "Military Police" and "Member of Parliament")

 ;D


----------



## Yrys (23 Feb 2008)

As it's not in the Military Terms database, I'm wondering the same thing...


----------



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Other than "Member of Legislative Assembly", what does MLA stand for?



Main Line of Advance




> (Remember, "MP" means both "Military Police" and "Member of Parliament")



also Maritime Patrol


----------



## Kilfoil (26 Jul 2008)

Anyone know what "IPC" is an acronym for? Thanks


----------



## medicineman (26 Jul 2008)

Incentive Pay Category.

MM


----------



## bran (30 Sep 2008)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering what a W/BPSO interview is? In regards to CSOR selection process.

Thanks for the help


----------



## BC Old Guy (30 Sep 2008)

W/BPSO = Wing or Base Personnel Selection Officer

The interview will probe those areas that are indicators of success / aptitude for being part of CSOR.  It will be something like the interview done by the Military Career Counsellor as part of the process to enroll into the military.

As for the details of what the interview covers - I'll let someone else address that issue.


----------



## bran (30 Sep 2008)

alright wow thanks for the quick reply. I appreciate it


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Oct 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So why is everything called M113; M60; M16; M72; M548; M109; M1A2; M67;..........and on and on?



 In those instances doesn't the M stand for Model, the number (16) is the variant and the A2 part would be the improvement or Mk (Mark). But as you originally said each of those abbreviations/meanings are... 


'Merican ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Oct 2008)

Kilfoil said:
			
		

> Anyone know what "IPC" is an acronym for? Thanks



In addition to Incentive Pay Category, it can also represent Initial Planning Conference, as in the kick-off for preparing an exercise.


----------



## crystalrh (7 Oct 2008)

Wow... I was going to start a thread about how confusing all these acronyms are (especially for a complete noobie like myself). I had been using the sites "Military Term Finder" to help me out around the fourms and it's been pretty helpful. Glad to know i'm not the only one who is a tad overwhelmed with all these acronyms!! I'm getting used to them though thank goodness.


----------



## Oil Can (11 Feb 2009)

With the popularity of Battle Star Galactica there is a new adaptation of an old theme. SNAFU, Situation Normal All Fraked Up .


----------



## AMcLeod (15 Jun 2009)

CSOR - Canadian Singles Only Regement


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Oct 2009)

I noted one error in the main list a few posts (and years) ago.  "TPT" is listed as meaning "Transport".  This is incorrect.  "TPT" stands for "Target Practice - Tracer".  "TN" is the official abbreviation for transport.

EDIT: One more abbreviation to amend.  "RCR" is not the abbreviation for "The Royal Canadian Regiment".  "The RCR" is the correct abbreviation.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Oct 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> I noted one error in the main list a few posts (and years) ago.  "TPT" is listed as meaning "Transport".  This is incorrect.  "TPT" stands for "Target Practice - Tracer".  "TN" is the official abbreviation for transport.



My understanding is that TN stood for *Transportation* as in TN Coy.  Tpt (non-capitalized) stands for transport.  TPT may very well stand for Target Practice - Tracer.  I wouldn't know.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2009)

To carry on; isn't it TP-T for Training Practice - Tracer?  Much the same as SH/T-Prac is Squash Head/Tracer - Practice.


----------



## Pusser (15 Oct 2009)

Has all this been cleared with NDHQ/DSNA?

Director Silly Names and Acronyms  ;D


----------



## JBoyd (16 Oct 2009)

While reading a thread the other day I came across the acronym 'ND' in reference to guns. Instead of asking in the thread, I figured I would ask here instead. 

Also, why is it something that someone would not like to get?


----------



## dangerboy (16 Oct 2009)

ND stands for Negligent Discharge, basically when you fire your weapons by accident.  Soldiers don't like them as they can be dangerous and can get people killed so the military usually charges people that have them.


----------



## Lumber (16 Apr 2010)

Didn't find this one in any of the previous pages, so:

DMTE - Director Maritime Training and Education

Ready Aye Ready


----------



## SevenSixTwo (17 Nov 2010)

What does ATCIS and BRP stand for?


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Nov 2010)

Army Tactical Communication Information System (ATCIS)

bullet resistant plate (BRP)


----------



## SevenSixTwo (17 Nov 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Army Tactical Communication Information System (ATCIS)
> 
> bullet resistant plate (BRP)



the ATCIS one sounds about right but I don't think that's what BRP stands for. All I know is ATCIS is a prerequisite for BRP.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Nov 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> the ATCIS one sounds about right but I don't think that's what BRP stands for. All I know is ATCIS is a prerequisite for BRP.



http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=2107



> The Clothe the Soldier (CTS) project recently conducted a size and fit trial for the new fragmentation protective vest (FPV), which will be issued concurrently with the new bullet resistant plate (BRP) to deployed personnel early next year.



Can you provide more details for the context you are referring to?


----------



## Old and Tired (17 Nov 2010)

BRP (1) - Bullet Resistant Plate (Ceramic Armour, Strike Plates)
BRP (2) - Basic Recce Patrolman.  Recce course for 00010 Infantryman normally conducted at unit level.  ATCIS Op is a prereq for the course due to high reliance on Radio equipment to realy / report information gathered by a Recce Patrol.


----------



## unevencone (14 Dec 2010)

what does pt strip and FFO mean?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Dec 2010)

physical training (PT) clothing 

full fighting order (FFO)


----------



## Newguy1 (10 Mar 2014)

What does CE mean with respect to contract type?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Mar 2014)

Continued Engagement (I think)


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Mar 2014)

Continuing Engagement - ref:  http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5002-1-eng.asp


----------



## BorisK (1 Jul 2015)

Anyone know what IR, and IR/SE stands for?   I see it used in reference to relocations & postings.  I'm assuming it's housing related but I can't seem to decipher the acronym.  

Thanks.


----------



## dangerboy (1 Jul 2015)

IR = Imposed Restriction

SE = Separation Expense

This link talk about them: http://mgerc-ceegm.gc.ca/rec/065-eng.html


----------



## Shrek1985 (27 Nov 2017)

When I Google the random acronyms I run into, I mainly (only) get American and UK resources. 

Does the CF have anywhere online a list and explanation of the official acronyms in use? or as many of them as can be corralled?


Thanks for your time.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Nov 2017)

Google "Termium" and use it as a resource.  Not 100%, but it is the official repository for most.


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2017)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Does the CF have anywhere online a list and explanation of the official acronyms in use?



Canadian Military Acronyms
https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Canadian_Military_Acronyms


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Nov 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Google "Termium" and use it as a resource.  Not 100%, but it is the official repository for most.



There is also the Defence Terminology Bank on the DWAN...has both official languages too.


----------



## Shrek1985 (29 Nov 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Feb 2018)

Not very pretty, but we have a large database of terms here as well:

https://army.ca/words/


----------

